
Ironruby Release: 1.0 - sant0sk1
http://ironruby.codeplex.com/releases/view/25901
======
dublinclontarf
Hmmmm. I'm wondering will this run on Mono?

~~~
stephenjudkins
It does. I've been writing a windows application with it, but I've been
running the test suite and doing development using Mono.

